# Giant Christmas Coke Bottle Score!



## popster (Jun 16, 2008)

I am new to the forum and this is my 1st post. I recently got this Huge 1923 Christmas Coke display bottle. I would like to know where it was made, it has a Capital I inside of a diamond on the bottom. Any  info. on this would be appreciated. From what Ive read these were made in the 1930's, but I know nothing more on them. It is in really nice condition.


----------



## popster (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is another picture outside on the patio


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2008)

Illinois Glass Company, Alton, IL (1873-1929) Nice find.


----------



## popster (Jun 17, 2008)

Ahhh-Thanks for that, I kind of thought it looked like the Owens-Illinois Glass Company logo except was missing the big O. I bought it on Ebay and it was filthy, but after a little soap and water it looks like it is brand new.  The other smaller Coke in that first picture is a 1915 Lynchburg, VA. Bottle with an "Lbg 20" embossed on the heel and an "Lbg" on the bottom. Ive never seen as many bubbles and irregular glass as this bottle. Here are 2 pictures


----------



## popster (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is picture 2. It seems this bottling Company had a rather short life, the glass quality is poor. the bottle is dark but clear "Smokey"-Look at the bubbles!!


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of newer bottles but even i like that big coke display bottle. Thats a cool find anyday.

 Chris


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jun 17, 2008)

i can't tell you to much about it other then it is way cool!!!!!!!!!!

     i knew they were out there but i haven't seen or heard about to many, my partner sold one back in the 80's for 350 bucks, that is a great score, thnks for the share


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2008)

I have seen alot of them and they ar all fairly crude until the D- and painted label versions.


----------



## popster (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks again for the info. on the Illinois Glass Co. Ive Googled this Bottle and found some sold on Ebay etc.. However,  all were made after the merger with Owens and have that large O Circling the I. This one must be from the 1920's and prior to that merger. Not sure if it means anything, but interesting to learn about the collection.


----------

